# Give the case some shine?



## Cabal468 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a black metal case and I was wondering if there is anything I can use on it to give it a little extra shine and also protect it from fingerprints? Any help would be appreciated, thanks! (Yea, I know it's not exactly a case mod...)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I believe this or something similar would do the trick. You'd be best off with one that's just a varnish or gloss type and not paint as well...I'm not sure that this one is a color as well or not.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

If you don't mind disassembling it practically completely, several coats of automotive-grade clearcoat should give it a *DEEEEEP* gloss, and most of these clears resist fingerprints too!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Believe it or not, wax. What I would do is pick up a good cleaner wax (meguiars pro cleaner/polish) then get a good glaze ( clearkote.com vanilla moose wax hand glaze) and then a good wax (s100, clearkote.com carnauba wax) or a protectant (www.poorboysworld.com/exp.htm ex-p). Best of all, you can also use this on your car.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes Meguires is good stuff (we use it on the 72 malibu)
Just make sure the case is CLEAN before you wax.


----------

